# Home Made Auger For Bulk Feeding



## AndrewChurchill (Aug 4, 2008)

I have seen people mention that someone has made a home made system to transfer pellets from a storage bin to their pellet stove/boiler.  I can't find the post.  If someone could point me in the right direction that would be great!

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Sting (Aug 4, 2008)

http://forum.iburncorn.com/viewtopic.php?t=7323&highlight=kan+burn

senior mover "corn4myheat" will help you build one


----------



## corn4myheat (Aug 5, 2008)

Andrew Churchill said:
			
		

> I have seen people mention that someone has made a home made system to transfer pellets from a storage bin to their pellet stove/boiler.  I can't find the post.  If someone could point me in the right direction that would be great!
> 
> Thanks,
> Andy


Andy ,I just finally got signed in on here so how can I help you with making the Kan_Burn?
 It can  move and clean corn at the same time and has been known to do this over 100 feet.
here's a pic of the very 1st one I made,and by the way I made the 2nd one and my model is the one that 
has been copies over 1000's of times....and the price is priceless.  you make it yourself...
here's a pic of my 1st Kan_Burn system in the garage going into the IBC Tote





	

		
			
		

		
	
 second is corn being brought to basement  from the tote in garage


----------



## Willman (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice HMC there Corn. (Home Made Contraption )


----------



## corn4myheat (Aug 5, 2008)

Willman said:
			
		

> Nice HMC there Corn. (Home Made Contraption )


Thanks for the flowers, I've helped a heck of alot of people make their own on the other website..
any ?? feel free to ask ;-)


----------



## Sting (Aug 5, 2008)

Ahh Haaa

Another member of the A Team has come over

Or is that the IBC Team????

Anyway - Glad to see ya Corn4----


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Aug 5, 2008)

Corn,

Thanks for the reply!  I'm trying to figure out a way to transfer wood pellets to my hopper on my pellet boiler automatically.  It looks like your unit is set up to manually transfer corn/pellets.

Ideally, I'd like to the system fill the hopper automatically when the hopper hits a certain level.  I'm guessing I'd need to have a couple of switches that would tell the system to turn on then turn off when the hopper is full.

Andy thoughts or suggestions would be great.


----------



## Sting (Aug 5, 2008)

photo eye is quickly fooled by the accumulation of dust!


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Aug 5, 2008)

Also, with only one switch the system would be continuously turning on and off.  I want it to turn on when it hits the lower sensor and the turn off when it hits the upper sensor.


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't think what I'm asking is too complicated.....  It might be for some people......


----------



## corn4myheat (Aug 5, 2008)

Andrew Churchill said:
			
		

> Also, with only one switch the system would be continuously turning on and off.  I want it to turn on when it hits the lower sensor and the turn off when it hits the upper sensor.


Well all I can tell you guys is  that what I did was to use a outdor timer that I got at lowes for $20.00 a peace,
the one in the garage comes on at 8:59 and goes off at 9:01 (this way theres no interfence while watching TV
 the other one comes on at 9:15 off at 9:17 Same reason. ;-)  2 minutes is plenty of time for 24 hr burn, if you want more  make it run longer..
 here's a couple pictures of the set up
1st on is the timer in the basement




timer in the garage


----------



## BrownianHeatingTech (Aug 5, 2008)

You can use a single "stop" sensor, and a timer.  That way, the filling always happens at a convenient time, for the reasons that were just mentioned.  If the hopper is full, the sensor prevents the transfer system from moving any fuel.  If the hopper is less that full, the transfer system runs until the stop sensor tells it to stop.

Joe


----------



## AndrewChurchill (Aug 5, 2008)

Corn and Brownian thanks for the information!  Once I get my unit built I'll post the pictures here.


----------



## Sting (Aug 5, 2008)

Glowball Worming Bust said:
			
		

> so i am subscribed to this topic so that i might learn the final solution, but i will bet that u aint gonna accomplish your highly idealized resolve....good luck
> :blank:



Take a breath pal - Corn4myheat has been thru this development for many seasons. He has helped a lot of folks move their pellet and biomass heating fuel. He will help you too if your the least bit handy and patient.

Smile
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
and let it sink in!


----------



## BrownianHeatingTech (Aug 5, 2008)

Heck, if you want the "perfect" system, I can sell you one.  It will cost a few grand, but it money is no object...

If money is an object, then patience is a virtue 

Joe


----------



## Sting (Aug 5, 2008)

Glowball Worming Bust said:
			
		

> DONT SHOOT THE KITTY = might be easier to train him to move the corn than what u specify....good luck


----------



## corn4myheat (Aug 5, 2008)

Looks like I've got a mess stirred up already

 I am here to help people make a Kan_burn ..this contraption will move and clean corn or pellets in one movement
and has been done for over 100 feet ,. This is all done by using  vacuum 
this is my 3rd year in moving corn and this will be the second year for the cleaning part,
the Kan_ burn is made up of the following: this is what you will need:




Schd.30, 3” pipe and fittings. $15.00 
1.5” x 10’ $7.00 
3’x 10’ of .25” roll of wire $8.00 (lots left over) 
Primer & glue $6.00 
3 couplings slip by slip $3.50@ $10.50 
5’ flex vacuum hose @ $1.65 per ft. $8.25 
100 feet of 1.5” black poly $34.00 
2 shop 6.0 hp shop vacs we had all ready $00 
you will neen a 18 or 55 gal drum (this is to cause the vacuum) 

_________________
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
________________
$89.00 
Husband feeling like he was On the cover of Popular Mechanics: "PRICELESS" 
So for less than $100 and a few hours with a buddy we pull our corn 90 feet.


----------



## corn4myheat (Aug 5, 2008)

The movie above is of the corn being delivered to the basement by vacuum thru a 18 gal drum,see pic..below
this is a very old picture , alost of changes have been made


----------

